# Walmart radio



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

son-in-law called from walmart said he found a 150.00 marine radio marked down to 25.00 so I told him to grab it , When he brought it to me he said at the register they only charged him 16.00 don't know if its a good one it's an Elite 180









Played around with it today tring to figure the best place to mount it . think like in the picture is the best considering the snorkels and rad relocated . If ya'll have any better ideas I'm open to sugestion


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

man for $16 its worth it if u only get one trip out of it


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

would it fit under the rack in the little pocket area there? just tossing out ideas


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i thought it would look cool on top of the pod


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Both good ideas too , but under the rack it won't fit tried and I think ontop of the pod would be to loose (pod feels loose on its own without the extra weight)


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

how about vertical on the side of the tube? will you be using the cd player? also I would mount on the left side, throttle and playing with the stereo at the same time might be tuff


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I would mount it on the left side, so you don't have to use the throttle hand...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If you wanted it above the pod all you need is a piece of flatbar and a couple u-bolts.... bend the flatbar to make a small riser just over your pod and u-bolt it to the handlebars... Used to have a honda rancher that was set up this way. .....Otherwise, go with the left side like everyone else says


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I like that idea will see what I can do with it


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I spend more than that on beer for the ride...:haha:


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well kept the radio on the right side , gonna mount my Ipod and a satelite radio receiver on the left (sirius bought it 2 years ago off ebay and never had to pay to use it even updates on a regular basis) so won't need to mess with the radio much


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats awesome!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

awesome !! A little money and some creative thinking, and you got tunes !!


----------

